# Furries update!



## PingPongPony (28 May 2013)

I got my two ferrets, Gavin and Stacey, from the RSPCA in January. They were my Christmas present, and yes I know you shouldn't give animals for Christmas BUT I have wanted 2 of these little devils for at least 8years, and constantly moaned at my parents to let me have them, hence their way of making it special by giving me a letter 'from santa' with a permission to get some furries 
To start off with, they were very timid, walking around and sniffing everything, and not wanting to play with us as it was all too daunting, new and scary. Gavin was also very very fat, so fat that you couldn't see the floor when he walked. He used to get very tired after about 15min of running around and just went to sleep. 
After a week, Stacey started to explore a little more. Starting with tables, chairs etc. 
We've now had the little balls of fluff for 5 months and I can honestly say that I did not know I am signing up for this much mischief! 
Stacey has grown in confidence enormously, she will jump from one sofa to the other, they are about 2.5ft apart so for a little tot like her, it is pretty amazing! 
Gavin has lost a lot of weight, and can now jump around and play for a good hour and half, before you even see his slowing down  
They both steal so much! Stacey steals anything that has rubber on it, so pretty much all remotes, ps3 controllers etc etc. Whereas Gavins speciality is anything with velcro and teddies. Between them, they have build up a nice collection of random stuff in the cupboard under the stairs 
We also had a greenhouse that we never used, so we took out the top panels of glass to stop heat being strapped in there, we also put some bits of wood, tyres, and other random stuff in there, and it was their play area. We did have to dig the mesh into the ground to prevent any escaping through digging, although it didn't stop them escaping anyway. One day little gavin decided to run at the glass and throw things at the glass until he smashed it, so two little fluffies were out and free! It took us 2 hours to find Stacey who decided that it is a great idea to climb the 9ft hedge we have in our back garden, so we just had to wait at the bottom until she came down. We caught Gavin pretty much straight away, as it still takes him a while to sniff the surroundings, so he only ventured out about 3ft away from the greenhouse. 
Needless to say, they will not be going in the greenhouse anymore. 
I have tried to teach them to walk in their harnesses on the leash, Gavin has taken to it nicely but Stacey not so much, so if anyone has any tips as to how to teach them to walk nicely then that's be great. Aim is to take them for a 30min walk around the field with my dog, and I have a pet carrier handbag that will come with me incase they get tired or out of control. 
Now here's some recent photos of them and a video of Stacey stealing a remote  













































































Sorry for how long it is!


----------



## quirky (28 May 2013)

I've never been tempted by ferrets but they do look very cute 
Pity they escaped from the greenhouse as it looks like a nice play area for them.


----------



## PingPongPony (28 May 2013)

Yeah it is a pity, but the greenhouse is now sold and gone, to make space for a pen that will be ferret proof so that they can have a nice outside play area  Untill that is built, they are confined to the house only, and maybe occasional walk around garden on the lead


----------



## thewonderhorse (28 May 2013)

Ferrets are great. I have a hob. Unfortunately my jill had to be pts a couple of months ago as she lost the use of her back legs. 

She was 8, so an old girl. He is a proper softy and loves a walk on his harness and seems to be coping okay on his own.


----------



## moonlightride12 (28 May 2013)

Aww, it's such a shame they escaped, it looks like a lot of fun! They are very, very cute. Ferrets always look so cheeky!


----------



## Goldenstar (28 May 2013)

I loved my ferrets they are such fun mine learned how to open the fridge they would lie on their backs and get their paws into the seal they rock together until they sprang the fridge open que complete mayhem.
They had stashes of swag all over the house.
They are amazing little animals .
Lovely photos.


----------

